# Workshop Storage Ideas



## Uncle Jack (4 Feb 2021)

Hello - my first post here after finding this site via another. Looks to be just what I was looking for!

I have a modern house with an attached garage 5.7m x 2.6m or thereabouts. It's not huge but I think it is adeqaute for most things I do. The space I have is also storage for the usual DIY bits and bobs, gardening tools plus my bicycle although I am lucky in that I have a pitched roof and all the storage space in the rafters. So what I am in need of is inspiration for storage.

I made myself a bench from a leftover length of kitchen worktop and added some sockets to an upstand as I mainly fiddle with electronics. However, I have inherited some tools (with more to be collected once COVID restrictions are eased) and I am looking for suggestions as how best to store everything. I was thinking of either a freestanding cabinet with drawers on castors that will sit under the bench or building something in under the bench. I am not sure that I would want everything out on display but I want everything to have its place.

I have the usual sort of tools: smoothing and jack planes, gauges, chisels, tenon saws, g-clamps, screwdriverr, spanners and squares. I also have power tools such as drills, jigsaw, sanders, power plane and a router. No doubt I will have more to come including sash cramps and panel saws, etc as my late dad was a self-taught cabinet maker.

Any suggestions will be gratefully received


----------



## Doug B (4 Feb 2021)

I’m not a fan of everything being out I prefer for gear that’s not used everyday to be store away it makes keeping a small shop well organised & productive, these are just a few of the things I’ve made over the years for storage.
This is a unit I made for my proedge sharpening belts & lathe accessories 






I also made something similar for my lathe tools With magnets behind veneer strips to hold the chisels in place.








Tools I use most days are on a tool wall made from horizontal boards fixed to 2x1” battens with cantilever shelves to hold the tools & a few drawers for small items.







The biggest space saver I made was a timber store, it allows me to store sheet materials as well as timber off cuts, with larger planks stored on shelves above. The unit is on casters & hinges off the wall at the far end to prevent it tipping.






That‘s it in it’s normal position & the photo below shows it pulled out to access the sheet materials.


----------



## Uncle Jack (4 Feb 2021)

I like the wall of tools using cantilever to hold everything together.

Mt garage started out by putting up shelves using twinslot brackets. It was OK to start with the few things I had but now something more suitable is needed as I can never find them when I want them. I started with a clear out last year so hopefully will see some progress this year. Some shelves may be removed


----------



## Ttrees (4 Feb 2021)

I'm pretty happy with most things I want on wheels, bar the timber situation.
(not a bad problem to have)
But the effing lawnmower drives me nuts, BAAHHH!


----------



## Robbo60 (5 Feb 2021)

I made a timber storage trolley very similar based on WWMM "lumber cart". His has a centre bit for longer timber, but I was restricted for depth so just omitted this. As Doug said tidies things up, but I keep even more bits now! My next project is to build one of those cupboards. I'm sure it won't look as good though


----------



## jcassidy (5 Feb 2021)

I just made myself a prototype tool rack (posted to 'what I made last' thread) and I have to say, version 2 will have doors because when I use my power tools, even with extraction, dust gets on them, and apparently dust can cause rust. And it triggers my ocd!

Second problem is wood storage. I'm gonna knick Doug's idea above.

Third problem is indeed garden tools, I'm building a press with space for lawnmower, strimmer and all the seeds/fertiliser/weedkiller stuff.


----------



## Fergie 307 (5 Feb 2021)

I have a load of the Bisley type multi drawer cabinets. Get the ones that are about 800mm high, stick a length of kitchen worktop on top and voila. You can get them in anything from five to about 15 drawers. Great for storing all sorts. Usually about 50 quid each on e bay etc.


----------



## Robbo60 (5 Feb 2021)

worth a look


----------



## DBT85 (6 Feb 2021)

Rather than making individual tool holders for things on a cleat wall I just screwed some 450mm magnets to a cleat. Most of my stuff is up like that now and way faster than mucking about making detailed holders for files or buys or whatever.


----------



## Uncle Jack (7 Feb 2021)

I certainly need an offcuts storage cart I think. Most odds and ends have been stuck behind other things. I have some old downpipe that I thought I could use for small pieces of dowel, etc. 

I first need to clear rarely used stuff to the loft space so I can see what space I have to play with. I have seen some nice drawer units made for tools that I might have a go at but I like the idea of having most used tools easy available on a wall as per Doug B


----------

